# Replacing cassette bearings?



## joeyb1000 (Feb 15, 2011)

Has anyone changed the bearings in a 9/10/11s cassette body? How do you get the old ones out?


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

If you google it you will find many strategies. There are two bearings...one is a PITA to get out and the other is pretty easy.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I have not done this myself, but have read of people that have done it.

The first bearing is just popped out from behind.

The second one, within the freehub body is held in place by a circlip, so the trick is to get this out in order to drive out the bearing.

Possibly something like a dental pick could be used to pry an end up and out to get the removal started. I also read about someone drilling a small hole at the location of the clip to be able to push an end out.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

bikerjulio said:


> The second one, within the freehub body is held in place by a circlip, so the trick is to get this out in order to drive out the bearing.


I've never needed anything other than a small flat head screwdriver... but then, I haven't taken apart the cassette body on a Campy hub either.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

headloss said:


> I've never needed anything other than a small flat head screwdriver... but then, I haven't taken apart the cassette body on a Campy hub either.


now then. be nice.

I know that others have had problems getting the clip out, but obviously @headloss has the kevorka.


----------



## thosj (Mar 24, 2010)

That circlip is pretty likely to spin on you, but sometimes fishing down in there with a couple pick tools can get it. Somewhere on the web there is some info on how to do this that recommends drilling a 1/16" (1.5mm) hole from the outside into the groove, rotate the clip over the hole, and poke it out thru the hole and pick it from inside. That's what I did on all mine and now it's pretty easy to get the clip out! I have aluminum and Ti bodys. Camp's tolerances, in my experience, on these, are great, and once the clip comes out the bearing comes out pretty easily. That same article mentioned above also has recommendations on sockets to use to push, gently, on the bearings to get them out. There's a spacer between the bearings that needs to be nudged aside to get the first bearing out and the socket on a 3" extension works great.

This is about a 10,000 mile or even longer, maintenance item. That inside bearing is way down in there and doesn't get gunky very easily, but I don't ride much in wet conditions. I usually push the easy one out, check the inside one and if it feels good, I leave that one and clean/lube the outside one.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

bikerjulio said:


> now then. be nice.
> 
> I know that others have had problems getting the clip out, but obviously @headloss has the kevorka.


I spin a mean lock-wire too...


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

I used my dremel to machine a small indention behind the clip and then used two small screwdrivers, one to pry the clip up by inserting it in the machined hole and then use the second one to work the clip out.


----------



## joeyb1000 (Feb 15, 2011)

OK, I did it. Here's how it's done. There are two 6803 bearings (26x5x17) with a floating bushing in between them.

I used a socket (anything less than 17 mm will do). You insert it at an angle pushing the bushing aside, and tap it with a hammer... working your way around.














This outside bearing came out pretty easy. That bearing was a mess which is not surprising since it has been in use for 10 years.
The bushing just falls out.
Now comes the hard part. The inner bearing is held in with a clip, and there is no real way to get to it.







I ground a notch on the inside with a Dremel tool to get a pick under it. This took over an hour. I like the idea of drilling a hole better. You can see the toasted bearing in the background.







Getting the second bearing out is easy. I used a slightly larger socket (less than 19mm in diameter) and drove it straight out.
To get the new ones in, I bought a 1"OD bushing from the hardware store and then pushed it with a socket and a hammer.














Then the clip, the bushing and then the other bearing.

Notes:
1. Only the outside bearing was bad. I should have just replaced that and left the inside bearing.
2. There are no seals on the bearings on the inside. So, that grease hole is functional.
3. They make picks for eating crab meat. They are like dentist picks. One of those would have been handy.
4. I used Enduro 6803 LLB C-3
5. There is an easy way to avoid this all together. The seal on the outer bearing can be removed with a pin. Grease the bearing. push the seal back in place with the head of a socket.
6. Before taking anything apart, use you finger to confirm that the cassette bearings are the problem. A slightly bend axle feels like the same thing.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Nice post Joey. Congrats and thanks for sharing your handy work with us.
Ride safe.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

joeyb1000 said:


> OK, I did it. Here's how it's done.


Repped.


----------

